# 3 Dead in Maui Air Ambulance Plane Crash



## MariaCatEMT (Mar 9, 2006)

http://sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/n/a/2006/03/09/national/a024156S94.DTL

*Three people were killed when an air ambulance plane crashed into the parking lot of a BMW dealership, a state transportation department official said.


No one was injured on the ground at the scene of Wednesday's crash in Kahului, state Department of Transportation spokesman Scott Ishikawa said. The dealership was closed at the time.


The plane was supposed to land at Kahului Airport to pick up a patient about the time the crash occurred, Ishikawa said.


The National Transportation Safety Board will investigate the cause of the crash, he said.
*


----------



## JJR512 (Mar 9, 2006)

Boy I feel really sorry for those NTSB investigators who are going to have to leave the beautifull gray and cold mainland for that ugly sunny warm crap they have in Hawaii.


----------

